# Regular cab



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

This is my kinda truck just don't need one right now!

http://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/5953231608.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a similar truck


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

For the record.....I like JD's the best


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Both my Dodges are regular cabs. I like them better for work.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Hard to find those Dmax's in a regular cab.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan_GA said:


> Hard to find those Dmax's in a regular cab.


I tried!!
I looked for about 6 months for. '07 or newer 3500 max 4WD and I found ONE truck about 400 miles away. It sold by the time I could call the owner and ask a few questions. Had a plow, too.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have an 06 Duramax regular cab long bed. Bought it in '14 with 61K on it. Original owner that was older and very fussy. I grabbed the truck QUICK!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> I have an 06 Duramax regular cab long bed. Bought it in '14 with 61K on it. Original owner that was older and very fussy. I grabbed the truck QUICK!


Great truck, but I wanted the '07 for the 6 speed and the power bump they received in '07.
I settled for another 6.4L. Truck is super heavy duty, but he emissions system ruins an otherwise really strong truck.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We're looking for another pickup 2500 or 3500 for the farm. We hope to find something for $10 to 12 k.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> We're looking for another pickup 2500 or 3500 for the farm. We hope to find something for $10 to 12 k.


Lot of road salt cancer at that price in my area, hopefully your area is much different.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> We're looking for another pickup 2500 or 3500 for the farm. We hope to find something for $10 to 12 k.


Gasser? I'd try to find a GM 3500 4WD with an 8.1L .

Just something beyond fun about having an 8+L motor under the hood of a pickup


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Gasser? I'd try to find a GM 3500 4WD with an 8.1L .
> 
> Just something beyond fun about having an 8+L motor under the hood of a pickup


I would still prefer the Dmax, but something to be said about that motor is that they had to put the Allison behind that one too. Only gasser that REQUIRED it for survivability reasons. I've only seen 2 in my life, and never heard complaints by either of those owners, though I didn't know them well. I'm sure the mpg's were murderous on the wallet. LOL.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I shopped around till I found an extended cab (reverse 2nd doors). Just the right size AND I can see my gooseneck ball when hooking up.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

azmike said:


> I shopped around till I found an extended cab (reverse 2nd doors). Just the right size AND I can see my gooseneck ball when hooking up.


Smart man. 
We couldn't find many super cabs, either. Or at least couldn't find many with a diesel 1 ton.
I really hadn't been in the market for a truck for years and didn't realize it was so flooded with crew cabs. 
Now that I have both, I wouldn't trade my crew cab for the world. But for a truck being about 1/2 used by my son who is a beginner driver helping me JD me using it for snow plowing, a regular cab was the best choice at that time. Now I wish it was an extended cab. Lol


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

endrow said:


> We're looking for another pickup 2500 or 3500 for the farm. We hope to find something for $10 to 12 k.


I have a 3500 HD duramax single cab flat bed 4x4 with a 6spd manual I would sell for $12k I'm buying a single axle semi.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> I have a 3500 HD duramax single cab flat bed 4x4 with a 6spd manual I would sell for $12k I'm buying a single axle semi.


what year?

OL J R


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> what year?
> 
> OL J R


It's the '03 in my sig with 174k miles. I bought it with bad injectors and replaced them and the high pressure fuel lines myself, also put a water pump and fuel pressure regulator on it at the same time. She runs like a top now.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice truck! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I like it, too.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Dan_GA said:


> I would still prefer the Dmax, but something to be said about that motor is that they had to put the Allison behind that one too. Only gasser that REQUIRED it for survivability reasons. I've only seen 2 in my life, and never heard complaints by either of those owners, though I didn't know them well. I'm sure the mpg's were murderous on the wallet. LOL.


Ayup, Bought a 3500, brand spanking new in '04, with 8.1L and Allison! 

Couldn't justify the Duramax, as I still haven't reached 100K. 

Right on with the gas, mileage.  I've averaged 10.0 MPG overall! :huh:

Thinking about getting it a body tune-up, as the engine and drive train will prolly last as long as I do! 

Might not be quite as strong as the Duramax, but it will get up and go when you put your foot in it! 

Just gotta keep your eye on the gas gauge!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Ayup, Bought a 3500, brand spanking new in '04, with 8.1L and Allison!
> 
> Couldn't justify the Duramax, as I still haven't reached 100K.
> 
> ...


Go BIG or go home!

8.1L is seriously BIG!! 

Love it!!


----------

